# Lost my doom 3 serial



## L-D-C (Jul 12, 2005)

I recently re-installed doom 3 ( I have the genuine CD's and everything ) and relised I lost the booklet with the CD-Key so i just got some cd key of the internet. But then i downloaded version 1.3 coz i wanted to try out a Mod and it asked for a CD-key again and the one i used before didn't work. So i was wondering is their anyway I can get the CD-key from the Cd or anything like that???


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

We do not help with such issues. Unfortunatly loosing a CD key can mean an non-installable game, but that is something that we can not help since it's against the agreement of the game. The origional CD-Key and the Original disks are a pair. Once split up, they are legally useless. Thread closed


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

You have to be really careful with your CD-Keys, because if you lose one, that's it for the game it applied to.

Unfortunately, there's nothing we can do for you - you need to buy another copy of the game.


----------

